
Ukraine soldiers bombarded by ‘pinpoint propaganda’ texts - willvarfar
https://apnews.com/9a564a5f64e847d1a50938035ea64b8f/Sinister-text-messages-reveal-high-tech-front-in-Ukraine-war
======
willvarfar
What I don't get is why soldiers are allowed to have their mobile phones on.
Presumably they are being located and counted by their phones too.

There were claims last year that Russian malware targeted a Ukrainian
artillery app and that this lead to 80% artillery losses. However, some doubts
have been cast: [https://medium.com/@jeffreycarr/the-gru-ukraine-artillery-
ha...](https://medium.com/@jeffreycarr/the-gru-ukraine-artillery-hack-that-
may-never-have-happened-820960bbb02d)

